# HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #2: audition, horror express, hell fest, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are continuing our 13th annual 'Cruel Yule' with news on Happy Death Day 2U, The Twilight Zone, The Exorcist, Halloween, Chilling Adventures Of Sabrina, Hell Fest, Horror Express, Audition, and more!!

Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with 2 horror themed holiday songs and we review 'A Very Supernatural Christmas' on the Critic Carnevil. All of this and much more on the December 12 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-121218.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

The Crypy Keeper singing christmas songs, Priceless!!!


----------

